# دور الأسرة في تربية الطفل.......



## rana1981 (28 مارس 2009)

*
"وانك منذ الطفولة تعرف الكتب المقدسة القادرة أن تحكمك للخلاص بالإيمان  الذي في المسيح يسوع "
(2 تي 3 : 14 -15)

ولدنا لأب وأم مسحيين فنحن مسيحيون إذا ولكن إن لم ير الطفل  يسوع  في أمه وأبيه فهل يكون في قلبه؟

من هنا تبدأ مسؤولية الأبوين اللذين منحهما الله أجمل هدية وهي الطفل, فهل أغذيه جسديا فقط ؟أم إن التغذية الروحية ضرورية أيضا؟

  يجب أن احدث ابني عن يسوع ,أن يحبه من خلال كلامي وتصرفاتي ,أن اعلمه الصلاة صباحا وقبل الطعام,أن أدربه على قول الصدق والاعتذار عن الخطأ وأبين له إن يسوع أحبه ومات لأجله ولن يبتعد عنه
كل ذلك ليصل الطفل لمرحلة يشعر فيها إن يسوع يسكن فيه وهو احد أفراد عائلته وبعد ذلك يبدأ دور الكنيسة

لقد تحدث الرسول بولس عن أيمان تيموثاوس الذي كان متأصلا في جدته لوئيس وأمه افنكي :كان إيمانا عديم الرياء :"أني أتذكر الإيمان العديم الرياء الذي فيك " (2 تيمو 1 :5)

إننا عندما نتعرف على يسوع سنختاره بملء إرادتنا وليس بالوراثة وقد قال الرسول بولس في ذلك ""لأني عالم بمن آمنت ومؤمن انه قادر أن يحفظ وديعتي إلى ذلك اليوم " (2 تيمو 1 :22)

إن الله وحده كاشف القلوب ويعلم إن كان إيماننا أصيلا أم لا ,انه يريدنا أن نقبل إليه ونسمع وصاياه ونعمل بها "ولكن كونوا عاملين بالكلمة لا سامعين فقط خادعين نفوسكم " (يعقوب 1 :22)
كثيرون ورثوا المسيح ويقولن نحن مسيحيون وقد يقاتلون ويتشاجرون لأجل ذلك ولكن هل عرفوا المسيح حقا ؟هل له وجود في حياتهم ؟

لقد عاش بسلام طيلة حياته حتى عندما صلب طلب الغفران لمن جلده وعذبه "اغفر لهم يا أباتا لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون "

لا يريدنا المسيح أن نقاتل باسمه بل أن ننشر السلام والمحبة في كل الأرض وان نتوجه ملكا على عرش قلوبنا وعندها فقط يحق لنا إن نقول:نحن مسيحيون لان إيمان من فدانا تأصل في قلوبنا ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 مارس 2009)

*موضوع جميل جداا

تسلم ايديكي

رنووون​*


----------



## وليم تل (29 مارس 2009)

شكرا رانا
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## kalimooo (30 مارس 2009)

جميل جداااا يا رنا

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## rana1981 (30 مارس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا رانا
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود​



شكرا على مروك يا وليم
 الرب يباركك


----------



## rana1981 (30 مارس 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع جميل جداا
> 
> تسلم ايديكي
> 
> رنووون​*



*شكرا مايكل على مشاركتك
الرب يفرح قلبك*


----------



## rana1981 (30 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا رنا
> 
> شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



شكرا كليمو على مرورك
سلام المسيح


----------



## happy angel (18 مايو 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا يا رنا 

ميرررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## rana1981 (11 أغسطس 2009)

happy angel قال:


>



*شكرا هابي على مرورك
الرب يرعاكي*​


----------



## rana1981 (11 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا رنا
> 
> ميرررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



*شكرا كوكو  على مرورك
الرب يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع هاااام جدا الرب يبارك مجهودك شكرا جدا جدا


----------



## rana1981 (16 سبتمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع هاااام جدا الرب يبارك مجهودك شكرا جدا جدا



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------

